# Canadian International Air Show



## Sheerin (31 Aug 2006)

I got bored so I decided to look up this years airshow and it looks like this year is going to be pretty cool.  On Saturday only the F-22 will be making an appearence!  Too bad I'm moving that day and I won't be able to see it.

http://www.cias.org/lineup.html


----------



## Elwood (4 Sep 2006)

The F-22's flew on Monday, possibly because of Tropical storm Ernesto hitting Toronto on Saturday. The CIAS was a great show this year, and the F-86/F-15/F-16 formation flying was phenomenal. The Snowbirds were also worth sticking around for because their routine this year is the best I've seen yet.

The only bad part of the show was about 20 or so protesters looking to "de-militarize" the CIAS. They claimed that the planes in the show are the same types of planes that bombed Lebanon. They passed out anti-war leaflets and held anti-war signs and tried to say that war isn't fun and that we shouldn't enjoy military planes. No one really gave the protesters much notice, but they were getting quite annoying to people who just want to enjoy the show and have a good day.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Sep 2006)

Yeah those mouth breathing twits made me late with their antics in the Labour day parade and I missed most of the F-22 fly past , although I did see it as I struggled through the crowds at the entrance. Later they distracted me and i missed part of another fly by. Eventually moved from the bleachers over to Ontario Place to get away from their idiocy. Great show overall.


----------



## Sheerin (5 Sep 2006)

I was able to see bits and pieces (mostly the planes flying over Toronto as they got into formation), i saw the beginning of the F-86, F-16 and F-15 fly by (they actually went straight over my house on Saturday afternoon) and that was rather impressive.

I also think I saw the F-22 today; I was over at my father's place (in scarborough) in the back yard when I heard a jet engine roar, looking up I spotted an aircraft i wasn't entirely familiar with, perhaps that was the -22.  

Also saw the C-17 and was very impressed by it.


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Sep 2006)

I was driving past Pearson on the 401 this afternoon just in time to see the Snowbirds coming in for a landing.  I always love the way they land in formation.  Didn't get to the show unfortunately, hopefully next year.


----------



## mpitts (5 Sep 2006)

For those who don't make it too the show for what ever reason and live around or near Pearson Airport.  Just hanging around there is a show in its self.  You get to see pretty much the same planes as in the show as most of them park there during the air show; and when they are taking off or landing, pretty much all them do some type of maneuver for the Air Traffic Controllers in the tower.  Pretty impressive to watch the airplanes buzz the tower around Pearson.  Something for some to keep in mind for next year.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Sep 2006)

I went on Monday to Ontario Place and was just beneath the bleachers on the shore. Wasn't sure I was going to go (I live in Ottawa) but when I heard the Raptor was going to be there, I had to see it. I had no idea there was going to be two of them; they were pretty amazing IMO! I have to say, that was probably the best airshow I have been to in years. Good job CIAS; I would definitely make the trip again.


----------



## Wolfmann (8 Sep 2006)

Elwood said:
			
		

> The only bad part of the show was about 20 or so protesters looking to "de-militarize" the CIAS. They claimed that the planes in the show are the same types of planes that bombed Lebanon. They passed out anti-war leaflets and held anti-war signs and tried to say that war isn't fun and that we shouldn't enjoy military planes. No one really gave the protesters much notice, but they were getting quite annoying to people who just want to enjoy the show and have a good day.



I wonder if you'll ever see groups protesting military/war protests...such as handing out fliers that say, "Hug a Pilot, Save a Solider" or "Don't Be A Weinie, Buy One Instead" or "My Son Died So You Can Handout Anti-War Fliers." or "Mothers, Don't Let Your Sons Grow Up to Be Broke Back Cowboys...Pilots Make Better Movies." or "I'd Make Love Not War...but I'm All Out of Viagara." or "Kick  Ass, Chew Bubblegum or Take Names? Pick Any Three." 

I missed the  CIAS this year, but had contemplating going on the Saturday until it started raining where I live (Waterloo Region). It's not fun fighting traffic, finding parking, getting into the show, finding seating, just to risk having them call it off or limit the show. The other days either my wife or  I had to work. 

Too bad, would'ved loved to have seen the Raptor demonstration.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2006)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> I wonder if you'll ever see groups protesting military/war protests...such as handing out fliers that say, "Hug a Pilot, Save a Solider" or "Don't Be A Weinie, Buy One Instead" or "My Son Died So You Can Handout Anti-War Fliers." or "Mothers, Don't Let Your Sons Grow Up to Be Broke Back Cowboys...Pilots Make Better Movies." or "I'd Make Love Not War...but I'm All Out of Viagara." or "Kick  Ass, Chew Bubblegum or Take Names? Pick Any Three."



What a marvelous idea!


----------

